# Emma Watson & Guillermo del Toro Team Up For 'Beauty & the Beast'



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

> As much as we all love Guillermo del Toro, somebody needs to remind him that he can?t be involved with EVERY upcoming Hollywood movie.
> 
> The latest project set to utilize the creative talents of the Pan?s Labyrinth filmmaker is a new version of Beauty and the Beast, as is being co-conceived by Denise Di Novi, the producer of early Tim Burton titles like Edward Scissorhands , The Nightmare Before Christmas , and Ed Wood. Suffice it to say, she and del Toro are undoubtedly planning a darker spin on the famous fairy tale.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting to know. So Emma's already going to be appearing in another fantasy movie? Cool. I wonder how this version of Beauty and the Beast will be like.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

isn't beastly still on theaters?


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2011)

Beastly sucked though 

And it's on DVD by now. It came out for the Valentine's theme.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

may be interesting. wonder when he will start on the movie adaptation of his book series the strain


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Emma Watson will make an excellent beast


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe Emma Watson will get raped doggy style and we can see her boobies.


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2011)

martryn said:


> Maybe Emma Watson will get raped doggy style and we can see her boobies.


You still got it, martryn.


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2011)

martryn said:


> Maybe Emma Watson will get raped doggy style and we can see her boobies.



That's the only thing looking forward for this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

I like Emma.  But I think it will be difficult for her and some of the others to break away from their Potter characters.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 18, 2011)

martryn said:


> Maybe Emma Watson will get raped doggy style and we can see her boobies.



You people say some crazy stuff.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> isn't beastly still on theaters?



I don't think this would of been a problem seeing how there are 2 snow white movies coming out next year.  

fairy tales are the seemingly popular new fad. 

Superheroes going to need to step their game up


----------



## Dango (Jul 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like Emma.  But I think it will be difficult for her and some of the others to break away from their Potter characters.


Yeah; I think part of the reason why she chopped her gorgeous hair off is to break off from "Hermione". Or was it Burberry's intention? I forgot.


illmatic said:


> I don't think this would be a problem seeing how there are 2 snow white movies coming out next year.
> 
> fairy tales are the seemingly new fad


Yeah, and I haven't watched a single one outside of Disney thats successful yet.

Red Riding Hood or w/e that movie was called was horrible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2011)

Will watch only because of Emma Watson.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Gabe said:


> may be interesting. wonder when he will start on the movie adaptation of his book series the strain



Yeah I wish he would get around to that as well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2011)

i'll watch, sounds like good talent


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> isn't beastly still on theaters?





illmatic said:


> there are 2 snow white movies coming out next year.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 20, 2011)

At first when I see the words "Emma Watson"  and "Beauty and the Beast", I had war flash backs of Red Riding Hood that stared Amanda Seyfried but when I look closer and saw del Toro, I thought "My god, this can actually work!"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Emma will make a great Beauty for this film. Now who exactly will be the Beast...


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll watch it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds good actually.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

So gonna watch it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope she's not going to play Beauty, or else this is a false advertisement.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like Emma.  But I think it will be difficult for her and some of the others to break away from their Potter characters.



Its what she'll be most known for but its no different from other actors or actresses who get popular off of one movie franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

Awkward...but it might be interesting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope she's not going to play Beauty, or else this is a false advertisement.



How so? She's attractive enough to fit the role, the only problem is her tendency to over act when it's an emotional scene for her.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> isn't beastly still on theaters?



beastly is like...an american fantasy shitty thing. Reminded me of new disney.

But this I hope will be darker like Pans Labyrinth.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 20, 2011)

^Hey,what is your avatar from?I think I know that guy from Generation Kill...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> ^Hey,what is your avatar from?I think I know that guy from Generation Kill...


It's from True Blood, I know that even though I refuse to watch the show.


----------



## Glued (Jul 20, 2011)

I always wonder if the roles were reversed with a female beast.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 20, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth was excellent so I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> How so? She's attractive enough to fit the role, the only problem is her tendency to over act when it's an emotional scene for her.


I don't find her even remotely attractive, and really shouldn't - she looks like starving 13 y.o. girl.

As for acting, meh, can find worse than that.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> How so? She's attractive enough to fit the role, the only problem is her tendency to over act when it's an emotional scene for her.



i agree i think she is attractive she can play beauty


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2011)

If only the studio fucks had let del Toro make At the Mountains of Madness, del Toro could return to his Laberinto del Fauno glory days!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

This could be good. Or it could be garbage like all the movies that seem okay these days.


----------



## Cherrrry (Jul 24, 2011)

i can't wait to see Emma's performance in one of my favorite fairy tales.
i am looking forward to watch new Beauty ~


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

Del Toro has dropped out of the project.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Del Toro has dropped out of the project.



I was going to say Toro will be my reason to give it a shot but alas...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Del Toro has dropped out of the project.



Thank you

was scared this would be _another_ project causing Monster to delay


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Del Toro has dropped out of the project.



Shame but he'll still be involved somewhat.


----------

